# Open source protestor crashes Bill Gates' speech in China



## freebird (Apr 22, 2007)

> We've certainly seen a variety of crashings go down on stage, but a determined protester and undeterred advocate for open source software rudely (albeit humorously) interrupted Bill Gates' speech at Peking University in Beijing, China. Gates, who was speaking on the topic of Innovation in China's future and receiving (yet another) honorary manager title, had his after-party all shook up by an off-kilter open source proponent who reportedly darted across the stage, "loudly shouted against Microsoft's monopoly," proudly displayed a sign of "Free software, open source," and was promptly "tackled by security and removed for questioning." It was suggested that the culprit may have been a member of the Linux Professional Institute, and while we're not exactly sure if Michael Dell would've shown any forgiveness, feel free click on through for a closeup of the sign and the unfortunate aftermath.


 *www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/04/4-20-07-gates_mishap_1.jpg

 *www.engadget.com/2007/04/20/open-source-protestor-crashes-bill-gates-speech-in-china/

signs of  presence of alternate OS power!!

*seattlepi.nwsource.com/business/312496_gates20ww.html


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 22, 2007)

Very cool. Iam looking forward more of this. 

Go open source kick the microsoft where it hurts.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Apr 22, 2007)

^^hehe.


----------



## shantanu (Apr 22, 2007)

another FUD.. by a FAN BOY...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 22, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> another FUD.. by a FAN BOY...


----------



## chesss (Apr 23, 2007)

video?


----------



## freebird (Apr 23, 2007)

^^ *youtube.com/watch?v=kxT49ESHask


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 23, 2007)

It's good that people in China support open source.As windows vista release in china only fueled piracy..


----------



## aryayush (Apr 25, 2007)

All the people who are appreciating that guy, let me tell you quite frankly that he is an idiot. The only one who lost anything in this whole scenario is he himself. Not only is this stupidity, it is also indecency and it should not be encouraged. There are better ways to support something you have a passion for.



			
				shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> another FUD.. by a FAN BOY...


You do not know the full form of FUD.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 25, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> You do not know the full form of FUD.



I wanted to ask the same question. Iam pretty sure he will refer in wikipedia to see what it is .


----------



## Pathik (Apr 25, 2007)

^^ yep... those are the advantages of the internet u know...


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 25, 2007)

Hats off for a cheap behavior of a great fan boy. Huh!


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 25, 2007)

hahahha,Nice News here 
b/w FUD means Fear, uncertainty and doubt


----------



## shantanu (Apr 25, 2007)

i didnt see this thread... quite a long time.. i didnt knew that you guys were cursing me this much.. great... and btw.. its better that some people start mindeing their own business , rather then to start showing this much ignorance... well i think you guys can understand what i mean.... 

and *thunderbird* mind it.... dont dare ever to try this things on me...


----------



## aryayush (Apr 25, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster, I have said this time and again and I will keep repeating it every time I see you making such posts. *Take it easy, dude!*
You are offended at _every tiny little thing_.

You said "another FUD [sic]". (1) That is grammatically incorrect. (2) The sentence does not make any sense either way.
It's like someone learns a new word and starts using it in every sentence whether it fits there or not.

C'mon, cheer up and take it easy.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 26, 2007)

hey arya, tumhe hindi kitni aati hai


----------



## shantanu (Apr 26, 2007)

@aryayush.. mind your own business plz.. and stay chill.. and stop acting like a critic.. you arent a moderator in the forum.. 

*and if i am wrong.. i ask mods to please tell me that*


----------



## Yamaraj (Apr 26, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> All the people who are appreciating that guy, let me tell you quite frankly that he is an idiot. The only one who lost anything in this whole scenario is he himself. Not only is this stupidity, it is also indecency and it should not be encouraged. There are better ways to support something you have a passion for.


Agreed. Protesters like these are just overgrown stupid kids, who apprantly read too much into the fandom. While UNIX/Linux/Solaris are very powerful and politically correct these days, if it weren't for Microsoft and the IBM PC, most of the current desktop owners would've never existed. Show some respect.


----------



## eddie (Apr 28, 2007)

*Updates on MS Protester*

Source: ooo-speak


> Xinhua has more on the protester who demonstrated against Bill Gates's Beijing performance. *Evidently, the protester was none other than the esteemed "WangKaiyuan, chief China representative of the Linux Professional Institute (LPI)." According to the article, "Wang was said to be the first to introduce the international free software day to China. Before joining the LPI, he was with CSDN.net and worked for the Open Source Software Promotion Union in 2006." *
> 
> FOSS is important in China. As the article states, "Industry experts say Linux has taken off in China, largely because of massive government procurement, but the Chinese software firms have yet to see the explosive growth experienced by their Western competitors due to lack of skills and customer credibility."
> 
> Let's change that. I'm going to be visiting Beijing later this May in part to discuss how to develop local communities that can work with the international ones. The virtue of FOSS, after all, is that it starts with the premise that all we do is done in the context of horizonless collaboration.


----------



## chesss (Apr 28, 2007)

> ^^ *youtube.com/watch?v=kxT49ESHask


 hehe
/me wonders when we will see the first open-source superhero.. probably in attack of the geeks. lol


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 29, 2007)

Why did that idiot do like that?????


----------



## freebird (Apr 29, 2007)

^bcoz he hates that much the monopoly of Microsoft.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 29, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> i didnt see this thread... quite a long time.. i didnt knew that you guys were cursing me this much.. great... and btw.. its better that some people start mindeing their own business , rather then to start showing this much ignorance... well i think you guys can understand what i mean....
> 
> and *thunderbird* mind it.... dont dare ever to try this things on me...


/me is scared.

Yea. No one was cursing you. You just did not know where to say FUD. I feel that you spent so much time on "american" forum. They certainly bring new words.


----------



## eddie (Apr 29, 2007)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> Why did that idiot do like that?????


 You answered your own question...because he is an "idiot" 

The only thing I don't understand is that this guy is not some loser who had nothing better to do. He seems to be doing good things for OSS (and Linux) in China...then why do something that puts you in bad light?


----------



## shantanu (Apr 29, 2007)

how arrogant you are...
first you say wrong words, then you give statements like this.. and yes i spend my time on technet forums so... is it a crime.. or you are the moderator.. who set forum rules... who says i cant learn words from english forums..


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 29, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> how arrogant you are...
> first you say wrong words, then you give statements like this.. and yes i spend my time on technet forums so... is it a crime.. or you are the moderator.. who set forum rules... who says i cant learn words from english forums..



How sad. You really dont know how to put the words in correct order do you. Iam disappointed.


----------



## shantanu (Apr 29, 2007)

you know one thing thunderbird..

i now reveal some things from past threads , where i thought you were right and i supported you.. that was my mistake...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 29, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> you know one thing thunderbird..
> 
> i now reveal some things from past threads , where i thought you were right and i supported you.. that was my mistake...



And revealing your mistake was a very big mistake. Eh.


----------



## shantanu (Apr 29, 2007)

no its not a mistake now.. you yourself are responsible for this..


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 29, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> no its not a mistake now.. you yourself are responsible for this..



Ok FUD.


----------



## shantanu (Apr 29, 2007)

leave it.. i understood , what kind of guy you are.. leave it.. dont SPAM, just to increase your post count


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 29, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> leave it.. i understood , what kind of guy you are.. leave it.. dont SPAM


Do you know what spam is?.


----------



## shantanu (Apr 29, 2007)

yeah i perfectly know what SPAM is , it is the same what you are doing right now. i dont know about you fine.. i dont want to know about you.. i dont have time to waste..  and stop this SPAMMING.. next time post with a reason.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 29, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> yeah i perfectly know what SPAM is , it is the same what you are doing right now. i dont know about you fine.. i dont want to know about you.. i dont have time to waste..  and stop this SPAMMING.. next time post with a reason.



Very Good. The reason that you started so much of talking just because of me saying FUD. . And you quickly judge me by saying you know about me. Keep up the good job. 

Ha. I shall remember the great people i met here. 

Just to bash me. 

May God bless you.


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 29, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Very Good. The reason that you started so much of talking just because of me saying FUD. . And you quickly judge me by saying you know about me. Keep up the good job.
> 
> Ha. I shall remember the great people i met here.
> 
> ...


thunderbird.117 u r really being offensive to the youth.Just let go,don't make urself bother about these tiny-winy things.This is a tech forum and this thread is not even in bandwidth wastage/fight club.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 29, 2007)

^^ cool down guys!


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 29, 2007)

Rightly said.Cool down.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 29, 2007)

LOL! This forum sure has some funny debates on weird topics. A debate on the word 'FUD'. LOL! That has to be a first.


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 29, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> All the people who are appreciating that guy, let me tell you quite frankly that he is an idiot. The only one who lost anything in this whole scenario is he himself. Not only is this stupidity, it is also indecency and it should not be encouraged. There are better ways to support something you have a passion for.



Totally agree, If its freedom that you are advocating, you must give them freedom to speak too. Just because you think you speak for something, u think is correct does not give you any right to force a person holding a dissenting opinion to bend to your whims, if it is freedom yiu advocate first free yourself from thinking that all except those who think like you are barbarians.


----------



## chesss (Apr 29, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> If its freedom......freedom...... freedom..free yourself


 Freedom!!!! 
freedom isn't only about freedom of speech. Freedom  in this case is specifically about having the freedom to use whichever software one wants. Something which MS is an expert in preventing (using office, exploder, closed formats).


----------



## freebird (Apr 29, 2007)

^^ ijjactly!


----------



## kumarmohit (May 1, 2007)

I think that you only took the meaning of what I said in wat words I wrote. I am not talking about freedom of speech per se, I am talking about freedom in general. Breaking in someone's act like this, as compared to whom, you claim to be superior does not even leave you at his level but brings you still down. If this  guy wants to show FOSS power he must have hired a hall in front of MS even and held his own event.

Does not FOSS advocate free competition? Then why not let MS compete, or is the definition of Free competition in FOSS dictionary limited only to distros of Linux and BSD.

This is not overbloated fanboyism, its plain hooliganism.


----------



## eddie (May 1, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> This is not overbloated fanboyism, its plain hooliganism.


 Getting a taste of one's own medicine is not appreciated, huh?

Most of the Linux users around the net including lots of developers have condemned this guy's behavior but Microsoft supporters lecturing FOSS supporters on ethics or the "right thing to do" is really humorous. We all know who has been doing what and when.


----------



## kumarmohit (May 1, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> Getting a taste of one's own medicine is not appreciated, huh?
> 
> Most of the Linux users around the net including lots of developers have condemned this guy's behavior but Microsoft supporters lecturing FOSS supporters on ethics or the "right thing to do" is really humorous. We all know who has been doing what and when.



Just FYI, I am not a MS fanboy, though I do boast certain "affinity" with ReactOS.


----------



## i_am_crack (May 4, 2007)

Weel What else to say than..That guy was real a$$H$$E.. you know why ...If he hates MS make a product superior than that and show...Why monkey dance?

You know its heights of stupidity....I strongly support Open Source...But I would never do that monkey dance...

my 2 cents of advice


----------



## NucleusKore (May 4, 2007)

Not a brilliant way to get your point across, like some cry baby.


----------

